# shooting in vegas



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

i was at the king of streets today and their was a shooting in the middle of the crowd my homie goldie got shot and died on the spot and the homies from elegancia wife got shot in the head. she is in the hospital right now still breathing but its very serious. there was a couple of more that got shot but i dont know how many. things like this fuck things up for lowriders and the people that was shooting didnt even have rides they was a bunch of youngsters.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

this is the type of shit that makes us real lowriders look bad....


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Daaammmn man RIP to the homie,,


thats some bullshit to go out expectin a good day full of lows and gett your fuccin head popped :uh:


thats some bullshit


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

GOLDIE FROM HENDERSON??????????


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lovedaswitch_@May 28 2006, 08:25 PM~5511280
> *GOLDIE FROM HENDERSON??????????
> *


i dont know if he lives in henderson but he had a blue cutlass that he drives and last night he was trying to sell a blue town car i think he just bought


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

ya he was from pit man in henderson, RIP............... Thats fucked.....


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry bro. Ignorance alway's interfers with positive things


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that fuck sucks man i just got off the phone with TODD from street life and all of them ok our thoughts and prayers go out to all the famliys


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 28 2006, 08:19 PM~5511240
> *this is the type of shit that makes us real lowriders look bad....
> *


ditto


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thats fucked up cracker..


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

the fucked up part is the dude is sitting next to one of the bouncing things for the kids shooting threw the crowd and the others fools was shooting right back at him. i heard a kid got shot but i dont know for sure so i dont want to start roomers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea todd said a little girl got shot in the leg i think and the guy beside got shot and killed thats real fucked up


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just spoke with Ron at Black Magic and He is alright. THANK GOD! Scared me. Much sorrow goes out to those killed and hurt. It's NOT right for sure, Much Love to the VEGAS RIDERS.

THE JENDA'S


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THINGS NEED TO CHANGE NOW!! FUCK!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

the news is saying that 3 are dead and a few more are shot


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What the fuck is wrong with people. :angry:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

dam this sucks :angry:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

that shits fucked up I was talkin to ron must have been right after it happened and he was saying fools was just shooting right in the middle of everyone. just wrong


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

yup they was shooting from house to house directly across the street from each other and the hop was going on right in the middle of the houses


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Stupid fucks. Handle that shit somewhere else mother fuckers. RIP to the homies.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 28 2006, 10:22 PM~5512082
> *Stupid fucks.  Handle that shit somewhere else mother fuckers.  RIP to the homies.
> *


I FEEL THE SAME WAY BRO :angry: , RIP TO THE GENTE.......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry: that's f#@&K up bad shit happens to the wrong people.I'm glad I didn't go out there this time,I love suporting a lot of functions but thins like this make people not want to go no more.I learned my lesson not to go to Vegas again after I saw what happen two years ago.too many stupid youngsters out there that don't have no respect to the real people


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BUBBZinAZ, RIDERCHRONICLES, cali rydah, big ray, doobie, *1LOWSUV*, Big nene 1, Low_Ryde




its a sad day when you cant even go to hop...... 

AZ STREET LIFE CREW is ok.... physically.... for sure.... but apparently shit was real fucked up out there..... who wants to see that shit....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

MAN IM GLAD I DIDNT GO,MOTHERFUCKERS DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT OVER THERE..NO FUCKEN RESPECT..RIP TO THE LOST ONES AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO EVERYBODY...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Truly sad and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 28 2006, 10:28 PM~5512129
> *.. AZ STREET LIFE CREW is ok....
> *



thank god


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

REST IN PEACE FROM BOS RIDAHS :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats fucked up, did they even catch the shooters. R I P to those that died


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 28 2006, 10:26 PM~5512103
> *:angry: that's f#@&K up bad shit happens to the wrong people.I'm glad I didn't go out there this time,I love suporting a lot of functions but thins like this make people not want to go no more.I learned my lesson not to go to Vegas again after I saw what happen two years ago.too many stupid youngsters out there  that don't have no respect to the real people*


EXACTLY BRO, YOU COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER..........


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

they caught one guy he looked like he was 15 years old i heard he was running away and some fools grabbed him but im not sure i just know i seen the cops putting him in cuffs and taking him to the car and watching all the people talk shit to him


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

they should of whupped his ass


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

RIP to the Homies, Our prayer are with the survivors and there families!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ye ai just got off teh phoen with jen she said it was fucked up but it is sad that shit like this goes on RIP to all the people killed and hurt


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 28 2006, 11:37 PM~5512222
> *EXACTLY BRO, YOU COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER..........
> *


We just got to understand that is us fucking up all the spots ,its not the cops its all thoes stupid ass youngsters that never had shit and will never have shit cause they are to bussy trying to gangbang .peace


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 29 2006, 01:54 AM~5512335
> * stupid ass youngsters that never had shit and will never have shit
> *


And to the media and all the outsiders its going to be "Lowrider Related". 


Its the ones with no cars that ruin it for the hard workers who have cars.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

these stupid chavalas just take us a step back  

prayers and condolonces to the victims families.


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 28 2006, 10:54 PM~5512335
> *We just got to understand that is us fucking up all the spots ,its not the cops its all thoes stupid ass youngsters that never had shit and will never have shit cause they are to bussy trying to gangbang .peace
> *


i agree

this has nothing to do with lowriding, the love of lowriding, hops, cruises, rep'n your club... etc.... this is just young knuckleheads that think they have something to prove...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

The worst part is, someone is now dead. A family is grieving, nothing can bring that person back. Im sure he was someones son, friend, homie, brother or even a dad.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2006, 11:57 PM~5512357
> *And to the media and all the outsiders its going to be "Lowrider Related".
> Its the ones with no cars that ruin it for the hard workers who have cars.
> *


i know thats whats bad and it did not even have shiot to do with the hop




> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 28 2006, 11:57 PM~5512358
> *these stupid chavalas just take us a step back
> 
> prayers and condolonces to the victims families.
> *


true very true


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rip to the homie

the problem is this lifestyle attracts trouble as long as dipshits keep refering to the game as gangstayoure gonna end up attracting real ones


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2006, 11:01 PM~5512379
> *The worst part is, someone is now dead. A family is grieving, nothing can bring that person back. Im sure he was someones son, friend, homie, brother or even a dad.
> *


:angel: so true... RIP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now will the super show be in vegas?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I was at the king of the streets in vegas last year with my wife, guess I wont do that again.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

It shouldn't really stop the Super Show from coming here, but you better believe that the department will be in full force and very short tempered that entire weekend .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea you never know what might happen


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 29 2006, 02:13 AM~5512452
> *It shouldn't really stop the Super Show from coming here, but you better believe that the department will be in full force and very short tempered that entire weekend .
> *


They should move the Super Show back to LA.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

or in the mid-west :biggrin:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

SUPER SHOW SHOULD STAY IN VEGAS JUST GO HOME AFTER :biggrin: OR CRUISE AND DONT GET OUT IN LARGE CROWDS


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@May 28 2006, 08:06 PM~5511171
> *i was at the king of streets today and their was a shooting in the middle of the crowd my homie goldie got shot and died on the spot and the homies from elegancia wife got shot in the head.  she is in the hospital right now still breathing but its very serious. there was a couple of more that got shot but i dont know how many.  things like this fuck things up for lowriders and the people that was shooting didnt even have rides they was a bunch of youngsters.*


Aint that what always happens? If these kids had any balls,they'd handel it the OG way. One on One,face to face.Not hiding behind a weapon! The worst part is,it's usually the innocent bystanders that get hurt!

R.I.P. to the unfortunate ones and our prayers go out to their families and those injured!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I dont know whats up with vegas,last couple times i whent out there for a hop it ended with a shooting. Down here in cali we go everywhere to hop,Compton gardena etc. There is a lot shit talking but at the end everything is always cool no matter where u from, its all about lowriding.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

wow very sad...that is why i never take my family or lady with me to any kind of lowrider function unless i know it is some were decent...very sad it has to be this way... rip to that lady very unfortante situation i hope those young kids are ok


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

fucken lowrider events... always have drama


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can not understand all the yelling at hops i know shit talking but damn i can shit talk and not be all load and shit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

is KOS a truchaa even t cause now im not so surprised it happened


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not know if he was there i this roll'n was there but most likly truucha was there


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

yeah im done with the the hopoffs out here. i learned my lesson after the super show 2 years ago. i was right in the middle of that shit. thankfully i had to work today otherwise my ass would of been there.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

seems like vegas is just getting worse and worse i believe this is the 3rd time in the last 2 and a half years a shooting has rang out at a lowrider event in vegas :uh: :ugh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2006, 10:19 PM~5512483
> *They should move the Super Show back to LA.
> *


:0 that would be tite as hell bro but i dont think it would be much better than vegas.. Too many young kids out here bangin always has too be the ones that will never own a lowrider haveing too walk around in big ass groups with their shirts off showing off what neighborhood their from


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that suck you know people never remember teh good hops just all teh bad ones


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I despise hearing shit like this! It infuriates me! I lowride because it's my getaway from troubles in life and people bring drama to a lifestyle we all love and cherrish where it has no belonging there! People need to change their ways of life and quit this violence against one another, killing solves NO problem. NONE


For the one's that are gone may they rest in peace and are hopefully in better place.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

VEGAS IS GETTING CRAZY


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 28 2006, 10:38 PM~5512551
> *is KOS a truchaa even t cause now im not so surprised it happened
> *


:uh: :uh: what does that have to do with anything bro
























and its not a truucha event :uh:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@May 28 2006, 11:36 PM~5512545
> *fucken lowrider events... always have drama
> *


So when the Hells Angels and the Mongals shot it out that was "Lowrider" related????? :uh: 

Stereotyping makes it worse.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 29 2006, 12:55 AM~5512607
> *So when the Hells Angels and the Mongals shot it out that was "Lowrider" related?????  :uh:
> 
> Stereotyping makes it worse.
> ...


i heard they were trading bullets


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THEY HAD A SHOOTOUT IN LAUGHLIN NOT TOO FAR FROM VEGAS I THINK ITS THIS DESERT HEAT AND ALCHOLOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 28 2006, 11:22 PM~5512082
> *Stupid fucks.  Handle that shit somewhere else mother fuckers.  RIP to the homies.
> *


 X 2


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 28 2006, 10:55 PM~5512607
> *So when the Hells Angels and the Mongals shot it out that was "Lowrider" related?????  :uh:
> 
> Stereotyping makes it worse.
> ...


no thats a biker involved shooting :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 28 2006, 11:32 PM~5512533
> *wow very sad...that is why i never take my family or lady with me to any kind of lowrider function unless i know it is some were decent...very sad it has to be this way... rip to that lady very unfortante situation i hope those young kids are ok
> *


You hit it on the money Mr. Cruz, I think the same way sometimes. All this is very sad and embarrassing at the same time, because being a low rider, I get associated with “brain washed” idiots.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

r.i.p :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2006, 11:01 PM~5512379
> *The worst part is, someone is now dead. A family is grieving, nothing can bring that person back. Im sure he was someones son, friend, homie, brother or even a dad.
> *


AGAIN, I'LL HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU TOO BRO,


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

good thing i didnt find the place if not i would of been there. fuckin putas bringing that drama and shooting innocent people and little kids too wtf :angry:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P.


damn thugs.. :angry:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 29 2006, 02:12 AM~5512683
> *You hit it on the money Mr. Cruz, I think the same way sometimes.  All this is very sad and embarrassing at the same time, because being a low rider, I am get associated with “brain washed” idiots.
> *


You're right, but I'll add this and I know I'm gonna catch heat for saying it...but I'll preface it with this;

Prayers go out to the dead, it sucks that innocent people get caught up in ignorant youngster drama.

By the same token, we chose this lifestyle, no one forced us into it.

And the gangbanging drama that comes with this lifestyle is not media friendly nor is it condusive to a better out look on lowriding, nor will it ever end.

But let's face reality here, there are former gang members in our clubs, active gang members in our clubs, all walks of life are involved in this and always will be. None of us want to see this type of shit happen, and the perps were young ass kids that could care less about you or me.

The reality is this shit is here to stay, so if you're running around yapping about let's make lowriding positive, I'm all for it, but remember for every two steps you make forward there will ALWAYS be one step backwards.

Again condolences to the familys involved.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

too bad this had to happen


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 28 2006, 11:59 PM~5512778
> *You're right, but I'll add this and I know I'm gonna catch heat for saying it...but I'll preface it with this;
> 
> Prayers go out to the dead, it sucks that innocent people get caught up in ignorant youngster drama.
> ...



I agree with you bro.

I think that As long as we see the local PDS as enemys as apoose to alies were going to have problems. Police presence would have prevented this travesty. Organisation is the key. Contact the LV PD and ask them for help.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I talked to Jen from Street Life earlier, and she was pretty shook up, and in shock. Thats some fucked up shit to witness, be apart of, or even be close to.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 29 2006, 08:59 PM~5512778
> *You're right, but I'll add this and I know I'm gonna catch heat for saying it...but I'll preface it with this;
> 
> Prayers go out to the dead, it sucks that innocent people get caught up in ignorant youngster drama.
> ...


i agree with you but its apparent that the people with a true passion arent the gang bangers, they drive and build lowlows because they love them. people and other car cultures are never gonna see that so lowriding with always have negative attitudes towards it. 

but this raises me a question. all of us true lowriders hate to see shit like this go down, hate gangs etc, so why do car clubs STILL let gang members enter the club? we are never gonna get a postive attitude towards us if we have gang members in our clubs. i know that the shooting had nothing to do with the lowrider event but we need to think about that. 

of course, sorry to the families of anyone hurt or killed, rip. :angel:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

All I gotta say is I'm pretty much done going to them hop offs, hearing that one cat goldie got shot and died, and home girl from elegancia and all the other innocents that got caught up in the mix, pretty much did it for me. 

My deepest condolences to the Elegancia Familia and anyone that lost a loved one. :angel:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

My condolences to the familys. Thats just wrong shit right there. seems like Vegas is having too many problems with this type of thing. I sya boucott the show if they dont have proper security. 

Ps I hope the girl thats in the hospital pulls through. Ill pray for her


----------



## Kandy1966 (May 12, 2006)

If u have a family and u are in to lowriders then u are responsible for the club u join and the places u take them when I joined my club I made sure that no wanna be thugs where in it or around it I looked for a club that was more family oriented and I found it in Altered Images all we want to do is hang out go to shows and kick ass at the awards ceremony holla at your boy.No disrespect to any club out there but none of our members would even be caught dead around all that bullshit.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

R.I.P TO DAMN BAD PEEPS CAN'T FIND A BETTER WAY TO TAKE CARE OF THEIR SHIT  NEVER A REASON TO TAKE ANOTHERS LIFE/FAMILY AWAY IF YOU CAN'T RESOLVE SHIT JUST MAN UP!!!!!!!!!1 I SEND OUT MY PRAYERS TO HIS FAMILY AND HOMMIES!!!!!!!! I AM SURE HE WILL BE MISSED BY MORE THAN A FEW


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

my family's prayers go out to all affected :angel:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*It would be a good idea for ALL THE CAR CLUBS in vegas to get together and show support to the victims familys. The whole city is talking about another death due to the low riders getting together!!! 
I dont live in Vegas, but when ever anything happens and low riders are around, you can bet dollars to donuts the media is going to play it as the fault of the Low Riders!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 29 2006, 04:46 AM~5512884
> *so why do car clubs STILL let gang members enter the club? we are never gonna get a postive attitude towards us if we have gang members in our clubs.*


Why? Because this is real life.

This isn't Green Acres or Leave It To Beaver.

It's so easy to suggest what people should or shouldn't do, but REALITY is, this type of shit will never end.

It sucks, but it's true.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 28 2006, 10:22 PM~5511264
> *themidwest scene might be small but we dont have many show shootings    unless the shows in the GHETTO
> *


you took the words right out my mouth


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 29 2006, 10:08 AM~5513231
> *Why? Because this is real life.
> 
> This isn't Green Acres or Leave It To Beaver.
> ...


I agree


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

condolences go out 2 all the families who lost love ones and those that were injured. their in a better place now :angel:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 29 2006, 07:08 AM~5513231
> *Why? Because this is real life.
> 
> This isn't Green Acres or Leave It To Beaver.
> ...


and not to mention alot of CLUBS especially the little clubs... started from GANGS....especially here in LA..BUT SEE WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS THE GANG IS THE GANG...BUT WHEN HOMIES ARE IN THERE CARS THAT SHIT CHANGES>..LOWRIDING IS LIKE A FUCKIN PEACE TREATY .... have you even been down crenshaw on a day where shits crackin...YOU SEE BLACK BROWN WHITE SAMOAN ASIAN PEOPLE KICKIN IT ADMIRING EACH OTHERS CARS...YOU HAVE RED RAGS AND BLUE RAGS FLYING YET NOT DISSING EACH OTHER..... SO THERE IS NO WAY FOR US AS A LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO DO AWAY WITH GANGS CUZ THERE DEEP INTO OUR HISTORY ..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@May 29 2006, 10:46 AM~5513419
> *and not to mention alot of CLUBS especially the little clubs... started from GANGS....especially here in LA..
> *


Glad you touched on that, a lot people don't really realize that.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Its seems that more and more youngsters are trying to make a name for them selfs (chavalas) at the expence of others. My prayers go out to all the families that are suffering. :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man this is real sad to hear, condolences to all those effected :angel:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know if anyone knows but "Tina" was the homegirl from Elegancia C.C., That was Adolfs'(the V.P.) wife. She passed away last night,even though she entered the hospital alive.You could see her at every event in full support. I didn't go cuzz I was BBQ'ing with the fam but I heard these cowards just rolled in blasting!The media so far has not mentioned anything about lowrider related but it was definitely gang related.This is the shit that makes people roll to functions strapped,then everyone is on edge.Mostly every lowrider knows or knows of eachother so there's never beef unless settled by a hop off.It's the nobody's going to the same event with no car starting shit.One Luv C.C. sends its prayers,Luv, and support to our fallen soldiers.I've already spoken to Elegancia members if they need help or whatever but I think we all need to pull together cuzz nobody is ever prepared financially or mentally for a lost luv'd one.

Big Marcus


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*I'm pretty sure this is the article.... so far no mention of a 'lowriding' event. how terribly sad..... *

_Deadly weekend shooting kills three

Police are searching for three people responsible for a deadly shooting during a Memorial Day weekend celebration. It happened Sunday in one of the city's oldest communities, known as Berkley Square. 

The party-goers said when the bullets started flying, everyone ran for cover. Berkley Square is near Lake Mead and D street. Police say this area has been problem free for years. 

Police are telling us they are 99 percent sure this is a gang related shooting. By the time the police arrived Sunday afternoon, the street and sidewalk was covered in blood. 

Witnesses say they heard at least 10 gunshots; there were about 200 people here in this area which is said usually to be peaceful.

Many officers responded to the call but by the time they cleared the area, three people were dead and four more wounded. The crowd moved to UMC where another fight broke out. 

Police were called in again and many people were pepper-sprayed. What intended to be a peaceful Memorial Day weekend party left the neighborhood in shock. 

"I was scared it had to come down to this - shouldn't have come down to this," said neighbor Donnetta Coleman. 

No arrests have been made yet. Police are investigating several leads. They say the neighborhood is being very helpful and most everyone there wants to find out who is responsible._


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

sux, everybody that died may they rest in piece.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2006, 12:19 AM~5512483
> *They should move the Super Show back to LA.
> *


They moved it here from LA for the exact same reasons and I'm not exactly sure that anything would change .


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@May 29 2006, 09:47 AM~5513715
> *I'm pretty sure this is the article.... so far no mention of a 'lowriding' event. how terribly sad.....
> 
> Deadly weekend shooting kills three
> ...





Yea homie that was it.Some of the homies were at the hosptal trying to find out if Tina was going to make it and they said everyone was bangin' on eachother in the hospital pointing the finger blaming people they didn't even know.Poepoe came thru and cleared it but come on...fighting in the hospital won't solve shit or bring them bacc.Especially if people there are trying to help the wounded.This whole thing makes no fucc'n sense.I've lost family and homies to stupid shit like this so I feel for them.We will never get passed this or recover,nor will this shit stop.I'm originally from southern Cali,don't get me wrong I like it here in Vegas but this is ridiculous.It reminds me of the '90's in L.A. when bangin' was at its peek.Now everyone is going to be constantly looking over their shoulder looking for a reason to pull some heat out so they don't get popped first.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@May 29 2006, 04:11 AM~5512890
> *All I gotta say is I'm pretty much done going to them hop offs, hearing that one cat goldie got shot and died, and home girl from elegancia and all the other innocents that got caught up in the mix, pretty much did it for me.
> 
> My deepest condolences to the Elegancia Familia and anyone that lost a loved one.  :angel:
> *


I think we need to see if we can all do something for those whose families were directly affected by this .


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn that's fucked up. fuckin cowards :angry: RIP :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happen to settle shit with hands and not guns.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2006, 10:26 AM~5513918
> *what happen to settle shit with hands and not guns.
> *


That shit stopped in Jr.High.Now High school kids and up got heat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 29 2006, 10:28 AM~5513928
> *That shit stopped in Jr.High.Now High school kids and up got heat.
> *


we are always taking 2 steps fwd and 3 step back


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

You're right,we'll never get ahead even if we walk baccwards.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my condolenses to the families of the dead.

the shit aint gonna stop till something is done about the "Gs" till then im just gonna ride on


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

THIS IS SOME REAL FUCKED UP NEWS. I USE TO BANG WHEN YOUNGER, BUT EVEN THEN WE HAD RESPECT FOR EVENTS WITH LITTLE KIDS. THESE FOOLS OUT HERE DOING SHIT LIKE THAT NEED TO GET HANDLED. R.I.P. TO THE LOST ONES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

see if they was a REAL "gangsters" they would be deal with and not by the cops thats whats the bad thang they are punk with no respect you would never see mob guys do that just punk ass kids


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 29 2006, 08:08 AM~5513231
> *Why? Because this is real life.
> 
> This isn't Green Acres or Leave It To Beaver.
> ...


You know.... you just had to put it out like this huh :uh: and I'm not rolling my eyes at you either, I'm rolling my eyes at this shit cause it's true. Just like a lowrider acting suprised when he is pulled over.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you have a point but it taes us to change it so this shit does not hapen


----------



## CALI-OG (May 29, 2006)

thats some fucked up shit! rip to those who lost there lives! :angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@May 29 2006, 01:40 PM~5514530
> *you have a point but it taes us to change it so this shit does not hapen
> *


exactly the reason why shit like this doesnt happen i the midwest


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea we all talk shit at the hops but we are all cool it is fun out here


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

thats fucked up






R.I.P.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2006, 11:19 PM~5512483
> *They should move the Super Show back to LA.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I couldnt agree with you more....bring it back give LA another chance!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

EVERYONE NEEDS TO MOVE TO THE EASTCOAST........FUCK ALL THAT IGNORANT SHIT.........


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

Man i am born and raised in North Las Vegas and left three years ago because my neighbor got into it with some punk ass thugs... Long story short I have five kids and the fuckers did a drive by on his house and his eight year old girl got shot and killed, I mean I just didn't want that to be my kid so I took my family and bounced. These fuckers just ain't got no balls and there so quick to pull a gun and there every one is just flat scared to get there ass kicked.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if doemone starts killing these fools they will stop of get kill it take the old OG's in teh gang to turn shit around on that but i think the super show should be in teh mid-west so everyone can go and not cost a arm and a leg to get there


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats some fuked up shit ,my heart and prayers go out to the familys and loved 1s of the victims from all at tru rydaz cc uk 

when is this shit ever gunna end


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Thats fucked up man I hope that kind of senseless taking of each others lives will someday end but it dont look like it will anytime soon :angry:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this whole subject just blows my mind away.
How could people open fire in a crowd like that?
Why do these people come to lowrider events just to start shit?
And why the FUCK do these bastards think this shit is cool, going around with guns and showing off thinking they really look hard and demand respect? these people deserve no respect from anyone or anything. The lowriders that show up, hang out, have a positive attitude and contribute are the ones that are respected, and Im sure everone in here will agree with me on that.

Why cant these GANG BANGERS just fucking grow up and quit whining about the streets and why they dont have shit, I mean its all their own fault. 

I dont know, mabey Im wrong but thats what shit like this makes me think.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 29 2006, 03:43 PM~5515124
> *this whole subject just blows my mind away.
> How could people open fire in a crowd like that?
> Why do these people come to lowrider events just to start shit?
> ...


cuase those dumbasses let them, in Chicago when ever Gs appear people make it known that theyre not welcome


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@May 29 2006, 05:13 PM~5514969
> *EVERYONE NEEDS TO MOVE TO THE EASTCOAST........FUCK ALL THAT IGNORANT SHIT.........
> *


Why, there was a shooting at the LRM show in Charlotte. What would moving here do?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2006, 04:29 PM~5515345
> *Why, there was a shooting at the LRM show in Charlotte. What would moving here do?
> *


theyr should just sent the supershow to Kentucky


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

I'VE BEEN LOWRIDING IN VEGAS FOR SOME TIME NOW, AND THIS SHIT WILL NEVER STOP UNLESS EVERYBODY COME TOGETHER AND STOP HATING ON EACH OTHER AND STOP WANTING TO BE THE HARDEST AND THE BADEST IN THESE STREETS. THE YOUNG GANGBANGERS ONLY KNOW WHAT WE TEACH THEM AND IF NOBODY CARES ABOUT THE YOUTH...WE SHOULD THEY CARE ABOUT KILLING OR DRUG DEALING, COME ON PEOPLE THINK ABOUT IT...THE OG'S, SHOULD BE TEACHING THE YOUNG G'S, TO RESPECT THE STREETS AND THEIR HOOD. WE ALL NOW TRADES AND HAVE SKILLS TO TEACH THE YOUNG KIDS COMING UP, BUT MOST PEOPLE ARE JUST DOING THEIR OWN THING, AND NO ONE HAS ANY TIME FOR THE YOUTH...AND YES, I'M WORKING ON A PROGRAM TO TEACH YOUNG PEOPLE ABOUT BUSINESS AND HOW TO BUILD THEIR CREDIT AND HOW TO LEARN TRADES AND SKILLS IN LIFE, AND IF IT HELPS ONE PERSON IN LIFE, THAT MEANS IT WAS WORTH MY TIME. I'M SO SICK OF PEOPLE GETTING HURT FOR NO REAL REASON IN LIFE, AND THAT'S WHY I DON'T REALLY LOWRIDE ANY MORE, BECAUSE PEOPLE HAVE NO FUCKING RESPECT IN THESE STREETS AND TO MOST PEOPLE...RESPECT IS WORTH KILLING FOR AND IT'S SO SAD THAT WE CAN'T GET ALONG AND BE HUMAN BEINGS, AND WE HAVE TO ACT LIKE SAVAGE ANIMALS..."NO FUCKING RESPECT IN THESE STREETS"...I WISH THE BEST TO ALL THE FAMILY'S AND TO ALL THE FALLIN SOULJA'S, THAT LOST A LIFE ON THAT DAY, 
I WOUNDER HOW MANY MORE HAVE TO DIE, BEFORE WE STAND UP AND RISE TO OUR BEST AND ACT LIKE MEN AND WOMEN AND NOT SAVAGE PEOPLE IN LIFE..."RIP-2-ALL"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

No love or respect 2 the sport of lowriding :uh:

R.I.P. 2 everyone killed thank god i didnt go


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

PRAYERS GOES OUT. R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

http://news.search.yahoo.com/search/news?p...&ei=UTF-8&x=wrt


news stories say nothing at all about lowriders, just a car display


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILIES FROM OBSESSION C.C.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

IM SURPRISED THEY DIDNT MENTION LOWRIDERS NOT LIKE THEY DID LAST TIME 

RIP FROM BOS RIDAHS :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 29 2006, 09:28 AM~5513928
> *That shit stopped in Jr.High.Now High school kids and up got heat.
> *


MAN I REMEMBER IN JD SMITH PEOPLE WERE BRINGING GUNS TO SCHOOL


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

R.I.P. TO THE VICTIMS........ :angel: :angel: VEGAS IS GETTING BAD...I WENT TO THE SUPER SHOW 2 YEARS IN A ROW AND SEEN ALOT OF TENTION FROM THE SPECTATORS NOT THE CAR CLUBS......MOSTLY YOUNGSTERS.....DEFINATLY NOT LIKE IT USE TO BE.....GUNFIRE WASNT A PROBLEM BACK THEN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

RIP and my prayers go out to all envolved.I was there 2 years ago when they had that big shot out,and i don't get it either.Kids, women everywhere,what do these fools think,i know it fucked with my head thinking one of my friends or i could have died while on vac haveing fun.It's sad to see where the world is going.All i can say is one day when these poeple pass on god will take care of them.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

IM WONDERING IF BULL HEAD IS GOING TO BE OK THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I been talking to my President and few other car clubs about throwing something together a car wash or anything that would help.Not to many people are financially prepared for this.Nobody is really stepping forward and I'm really noone,The other cats I spoke to said they're down for whatever but I have been told to wait a couple of days to see what happens.It might be too late then.Anyone got a better idea?Maybe even a collection,but there is no trust that the money is going to go the family's.Need Help...


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

IMTHINKING IT WOULD BE COOL AS US CLUBS PUT UP A DONATION FOR THEIR FAMILIES


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 29 2006, 09:03 PM~5517200
> *IM WONDERING IF BULL HEAD IS GOING TO BE OK THIS WEEKEND
> *


I'm sure 1X will be eager to pull some lowlows over or "suspicious vehicles". To roll or to not roll...strapped.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

BURYING PEOPLE, FUNERALS, MISSING WORK FOR THE SURVIVNG OTHER CAN GET EXPENSIVE IT WOULD BE KEWL

I REMEMBER WHEN THAT FOOL FROM DUB LIFE GOT SHOT IN THE FACE THEY HAD A CAR WASH


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 29 2006, 09:05 PM~5517219
> *IMTHINKING IT WOULD BE COOL AS US CLUBS PUT UP A DONATION FOR THEIR FAMILIES
> *


I'm going to call Jim,Cisco,and O.J. in the morning and present it to them.See what they think and go from there.I guess I'll have someone in the club or something get a hold of you guys,street players,etc., to get this going.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHOS TRUST WORTHY ? WHAT ABOUT IF WE EACH GIVE THE MONEY TO OUR CLUB PRESIDENT OR MAYBE SET UP a bank account FOR THEM AND WE DONATE IM DOWN TO GIVE A $125 TO DONATE IT AINT MUCH BUT ITS A START IF WE ALL PITCH IN


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Cisco shouldn't you be in bed uce?I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

IT WOULD BE A VERY POSITIVE THING TO DO SINCE THEY WERRE AT A HOP OFF MAYBE CONTACT FOX 5 HAVE THEM ADVERTISE ON THE NEWS THE BANK ACCOUNT INFO LIKE THEY DO WHEN THEY RAISE MONEY FOR PEOPLE WITH CANCER


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 29 2006, 09:09 PM~5517252
> *WHOS TRUST WORTHY ? WHAT ABOUT IF WE EACH GIVE THE MONEY TO OUR CLUB PRESIDENT OR MAYBE SET UP a bank account FOR THEM AND WE DONATE IM DOWN TO GIVE A $125 TO DONATE IT AINT MUCH BUT ITS A START IF WE ALL PITCH IN
> *


I feel you,don't know about the bank account but an envelope to each Prez. is the best option.It don't matter what the amount is,its for a good cause and it's the meaning behind it.


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 29 2006, 08:09 PM~5517250
> *I'm going to call Jim,Cisco,and O.J. in the morning and present it to them.See what they think and go from there.I guess I'll have someone in the club or something get a hold of you guys,street players,etc., to get this going.
> *


YOU CAN PM ME TONE IS OUR PRESIDENT AND ALLAN IS OUR VP LET ME KNOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS WOULD BE A GREAT TIME TO SHOW HOW POWERFUL LAYITLOW REALLY IS ONCE AGAIN, OF COURSE ITS TOO EARLY- ONCE THE SMOKE CLEARS AND THE WHOLE STORY COMES OUT. LETS BRING UNITY OVER THIS HORRIBLE INCIDENT.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 29 2006, 11:02 AM~5513796
> *I think we need to see if we can all do something for those whose families were directly affected by this .
> *


I stand by my original statement; I feel we all need to make a move to show unity in a time like this. Once again, this wasn't us, but before they blame it on us let's take this opportunity to try once again and rectify the situation.

All we can do in a time like this is pull together again, and try to take steps forward again, no matter what, time and time again 'til we get it right. 

It could have been any one of us last night that didn't come home.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

By the way; ^^^I was referring mostly to the riders in Vegas ^^^.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2006, 01:01 AM~5512379
> *The worst part is, someone is now dead. A family is grieving, nothing can bring that person back. Im sure he was someones son, friend, homie, brother or even a dad.
> *


true very true.R.I.P


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

hey my cousin"s is from eleganzia!!! arnold and frank robles,are they ok were they there???? wtf some one holla @ me for real


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

LET'S THINK ABOUT ALL THE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN THE STREETS PEOPLE...MOST CLUBS THAT FLY PLAQUES ARE GANG MEMBRS ALSO AND THAT'S WHERE IT GOES WRONG FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDING GAME. IF IT'S NOT THE CAR CLUB TRIPPIN, IT'S A FRIEND OF ONE OF THE MEMBERS IN THE CAR CLUB,"THINK ABOUT IT"
AND WHAT I DON'T GET ABOUT THE CAR CLUB SCENE IS IF YOU SEE OTHER CLUBS THAT DON'T LOWRIDE IT'S A BUNCH OF HATING AND DRAMA...BUT THE EURO CLUB DON'T HATE ON THE LOWRIDERS, AND I THINK THAT'S SOMETHING PEOPLE SHOULD THINK ABOUT ALSO IN THE CAR CLUB SCENE..."LET'S STOP THE HATING PEOPLE"


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

We are gathering funds together right now if anyone from out of state is wanting to donate for this cause contact BIG MARC, BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS,or FOOLISHIN VEGAS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 29 2006, 08:12 AM~5512799
> *I agree with you bro.
> 
> I think that As long as we see the local PDS as enemys as apoose to alies were going to have problems. Police presence would have prevented this travesty. Organisation is the key. Contact the LV PD and ask them for help.
> *


If they don't do this at the supershow fuck hoppin after it this year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFE CC_@May 29 2006, 11:00 PM~5517536
> *LET'S THINK ABOUT ALL THE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN THE STREETS PEOPLE...MOST CLUBS THAT FLY PLAQUES ARE GANG MEMBRS ALSO AND THAT'S WHERE IT GOES WRONG FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDING GAME. IF IT'S NOT THE CAR CLUB TRIPPIN, IT'S A FRIEND OF ONE OF THE MEMBERS IN THE CAR CLUB,"THINK ABOUT IT"
> AND WHAT I DON'T GET ABOUT THE CAR CLUB SCENE IS IF YOU SEE OTHER CLUBS THAT DON'T LOWRIDE IT'S A BUNCH OF HATING AND DRAMA...BUT THE EURO CLUB DON'T HATE ON THE LOWRIDERS, AND I THINK THAT'S SOMETHING PEOPLE SHOULD THINK ABOUT ALSO IN THE CAR CLUB SCENE..."LET'S STOP THE HATING PEOPLE"
> *


thats what i been saying why is club fighting each other we are all in this for the same thang the love of building and cruise lowriders and why do shop's have to hate each other i have reached out at to shops that did not like my shop cause i had better rice now we are working togeather to try and make the lowrider movement grow


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

damn this is some sad stuff to hear. My condolences go out to those that were harmed physically and mentally because of some cowards.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 29 2006, 02:57 PM~5515194
> *cuase those dumbasses let them, in Chicago when ever Gs appear people make it known that theyre not welcome
> *


Shit.... lowriding has a long history with gangs. we're not all here to start problems. and the people who fired the shots could have been anybody. You dont have to be in a gang to own a gun.


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

cops already got beef against people driving lowlows ... they're gonna end up makin hydro's illegal one of this days... just to smack everyone accross the face...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFE CC_@May 29 2006, 10:00 PM~5517536
> *LET'S THINK ABOUT ALL THE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN THE STREETS PEOPLE...MOST CLUBS THAT FLY PLAQUES ARE GANG MEMBRS ALSO AND THAT'S WHERE IT GOES WRONG FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDING GAME. IF IT'S NOT THE CAR CLUB TRIPPIN, IT'S A FRIEND OF ONE OF THE MEMBERS IN THE CAR CLUB,"THINK ABOUT IT"
> AND WHAT I DON'T GET ABOUT THE CAR CLUB SCENE IS IF YOU SEE OTHER CLUBS THAT DON'T LOWRIDE IT'S A BUNCH OF HATING AND DRAMA...BUT THE EURO CLUB DON'T HATE ON THE LOWRIDERS, AND I THINK THAT'S SOMETHING PEOPLE SHOULD THINK ABOUT ALSO IN THE CAR CLUB SCENE..."LET'S STOP THE HATING PEOPLE"
> *


I think you are wrong on the first part homie, out of all of the clubs that I know of, maybe 5 are active gang members. I think it's just to time consuming to gang bang and lowride plus you put your vehicle in jepordy. And as for the second part, people should leave them bitch as friends at home and not bring them along to fix that problem.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@May 30 2006, 01:27 AM~5518305
> *cops already got beef against people driving lowlows ... they're gonna end up makin hydro's illegal one of this days... just to smack everyone accross the face...
> *


They are illegal. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell cops around here are cool with hydraulics as long as u do not get to crazy with it like 3 wheel down teh highway lol i found out the hard way lmao but he was cool and told me not to 3 wheel no more lol


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

yea depends where you're at some of em are just plain bitches... ha rarely you'll find the one that just at his doughnut and is in a good mood... ha ha


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

ate*


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

R.I.P. TO THE VICTIMS AND MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL THE PEOPLE AND FAMILYS WHO LOST SOMEONE. ALSO FOR THE PEOPLE THAT GOT HURT.

BIG WILL
FROM
DEVOTIONS C.C.
HARBOR AREA


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

video
this shit is fucked up


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2006, 02:37 AM~5518006
> *If they don't do this at the supershow fuck hoppin after it this year.
> *


the po po was there watch the news video


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

RIP


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@May 30 2006, 01:52 AM~5518343
> *yea depends where you're at some of em are just plain bitches... ha  rarely you'll find the one that just at his doughnut and is in a good mood...  ha ha
> *


LOL, thats funny, I dont care who you are.


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel: 
My prayers go out to the victims and the families....

It's sad to here such news specially when me and my family are moving there
in 2 weeks and our children love car shows and picnics!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 30 2006, 02:30 AM~5518313
> *They are illegal. :uh:
> *


no there not,they are Illegal to USE,but they are not illegal to have in your car.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

omg, :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: it was my cousins wife tina who died wtf!  i cant even get there # im out here in wi,ive asked a million times on vegas topic if someone could get arnolds # for me from eleganzia,and now my cousins wife is gone and i cant even call


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

man who ever pmed me i read what you told me and deleted it on accident! please some help me out and get me a member of eleganzia's # for me the women who died is family!!!!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 09:26 AM~5519169
> *man who ever pmed me i read what you told me and deleted it on accident! please some help me out and get me a member of eleganzia's # for me the women who died is family!!!!
> *


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 09:50 AM~5519307
> *
> *



IF ANY ONE CAN GIVE MY PHONE # TO ANY ONE FROM ELEGANZIA ITS 715-846-3004 PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! OR PM ME WITH THERE # ARNOLD, FRANK, ADOLF,OR ANY OTHER OF THERE MEMBERS! AGAIN I LOST A FAMILY MEMBER :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@May 30 2006, 02:52 AM~5518343
> *yea depends where you're at some of em are just plain bitches... ha  rarely you'll find the one that just at his doughnut and is in a good mood...  ha ha
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

any pics of the lost loved ones??
maybe someone can put something together in memory of them


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 30 2006, 10:36 AM~5519542
> *any pics of the lost loved ones??
> maybe someone can put something together in memory of them
> *


PLEASE NO PICS UNTIL SOMEONE CAN HELP ME GET AHOLD OF MY COUSINS SO I CAN HAVE SOME CLOSURE


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 10:39 AM~5519568
> *PLEASE NO PICS UNTIL SOMEONE CAN HELP ME GET AHOLD OF MY COUSINS SO I CAN HAVE SOME CLOSURE
> *



Seems the other Vegas people are just ignoring you despite what you said bro, that makes it even sadder...........
:thumbsdown:  :angry: :banghead:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

THIS IS NOT COOL AT ALL THERE WERE TO MANY INNOCENT PEOPLE OUT THERE CHILDREN FAMILIES WE DONT NEED THAT WE CANT EVEN HAVE A GOOD DAY WITH ALL THES FOOLS ACTING STUPID AND TRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING. THIS NEEDS TO STOP!!!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

there should be cops patroling the area anytime theres a hop off, picnic or car show. let metro or north town know that way they can keep an eye out. like at the hop off last year after the super show, there where a bunch of cops driving around some off them were even bullshitting with people. shyt gets scarry, you go down to have fun and shyt like this happens and you might get injured or not come back home to your loved ones no more


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 09:39 AM~5519568
> *PLEASE NO PICS UNTIL SOMEONE CAN HELP ME GET AHOLD OF MY COUSINS SO I CAN HAVE SOME CLOSURE
> *



do u know around what area they stay at?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

RIP to the homies and thsi shit really needs to stop


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 09:23 AM~5519159
> *omg, :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: it was my cousins wife tina who died wtf!  i cant even get there # im out here in wi,ive asked a million times on vegas topic if someone could get arnolds # for me from eleganzia,and now my cousins wife is gone and i cant even call
> *


If you haven't gotten the number homie pm there info I could possibly track it down for you here at work  

R.I.P. to your prima homie


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest a lot of carclubs dont like other clubs. it shouldn't be that way. no matter what race,color or creed we repin only 1 style which is lowrider. so what 1 club has more members, more money or what ever, the point is that we as lowriders need to look out for each other. to the people who died. r.i.p. every club started from the bottom. just because some of us are on top of our game just lend a helping hand to the next who dont no that much about lowriding. thats how i see it its my oponion. :angel:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

these fucking dumb youngsters!!!! no respect!!! i hope they catch these lil bastards!!!! if your out there breathing......think long and hard about what you did!!! cuz theres always someone bigger and strong and dumber that will take their anger out on you!!!! you dickless cowards!!!!


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 07:26 AM~5519169
> *man who ever pmed me i read what you told me and deleted it on accident! please some help me out and get me a member of eleganzia's # for me the women who died is family!!!!
> *


you should get a hold of roadmaster_ridah he talks to elegancia


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

This was the worst thing I have ever witnessed in my life. I cannot even begin to explain the terror that I felt. It sounded like a war zone. My deepest condolences go out to the victims and their familes. 

Special thanks to someone from Street Players CC, that pulled us in the house where the little jumpy thing was during the gunfire. 

The lime green elco from New Image CC in Phoenix was shot up during this but, it is our understanding that it saved alot of lives. 

It is so easy for some people to sit and say all the things they would have done in this situation, but let me tell you something....the only things I could do was to grab as many kids as I could and hit the ground and pray to god that we (everyone that went with us) would live thru this. Just typing this, I cannot even control the tears. Hearing the gunshots, the screams, seeing little kids running for their lives, looking for their parents, seeing people laying on the ground bleeding..... this is something I will never forget.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2006, 08:07 PM~5523073
> *This was the worst thing I have ever witnessed in my life.  I cannot even begin to explain the terror that I felt.  It sounded like a war zone.  My deepest condolences go out to the victims and their familes.
> 
> Special thanks to someone from Street Players CC, that pulled us in the house where the little jumpy thing was during the gunfire.
> ...


My prayer go out to those like you that are in shock from this senseless crime. I can't imagine what the kids are thinking and feeling. I just pray that God will give you the peace that surpasses all understanding.... God Bless You ....

Alex
GTG CC
Cali


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

SAD TO HEAR THE BAD NEWS ABOUT THE FELLOW LOWRIDERS WE LOST IN VEGAS. HOPE ALL MY AZ. HOMIES ARE OK. SAD TO HEAR THE ELCO GOT SHOT UP . :tears: BUT IF IT SAVED LIVES IT WAS WORTH IT..


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

JUST TO LET SOME OF YOU KNOW, I WAS UNITED WITH MY FAMILY OUT IN VEGAS,THANKS TO YOU RIDAZ WHO TOOK TIME OUT OF YOUR LIVES TO HELP ME OUT. ILL BE HOME IN 2 WEEKS  WHAT A SENCELESS BUNCH OF SHIT

AGAIN THANK YOU.
AIROCK


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 31 2006, 03:07 AM~5523073
> *This was the worst thing I have ever witnessed in my life.  I cannot even begin to explain the terror that I felt.  It sounded like a war zone.  My deepest condolences go out to the victims and their familes.
> 
> Special thanks to someone from Street Players CC, that pulled us in the house where the little jumpy thing was during the gunfire.
> ...


Well siad homie i felt the same way at the one 2 years ago,and all for what to be a bad ass?The real problem is the way the usa is period.You can get a gun anywhere.And all we see is volence in movies,rap music and on the news everynight.It's like it's normal you know.And i know i'm not saying music and tv is too blame but come on it has something to do with it.I can only hope that something will change because i have 3 kids and i sure hate the world they are growing up in,it wasn't like this 20 years ago when i was growing up not this bad anyway.glad you made it threw it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 30 2006, 10:25 PM~5523904
> *JUST TO LET SOME OF YOU KNOW, I WAS UNITED WITH MY FAMILY OUT IN VEGAS,THANKS TO YOU RIDAZ WHO TOOK TIME OUT OF YOUR LIVES TO HELP ME OUT. ILL BE HOME IN 2 WEEKS    WHAT A SENCELESS BUNCH OF SHIT
> 
> AGAIN THANK YOU.
> ...


Glad to know you got a hold of your family, but extremely sorry for your loss.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 30 2006, 10:07 PM~5523073
> *This was the worst thing I have ever witnessed in my life.  I cannot even begin to explain the terror that I felt.  It sounded like a war zone.  My deepest condolences go out to the victims and their familes.
> 
> Special thanks to someone from Street Players CC, that pulled us in the house where the little jumpy thing was during the gunfire.
> ...


Wow.....True terror. May God Bless you all.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thats hella fucked up news....



rip to all those that lost there life


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Any pics of the elco???


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 30 2006, 01:28 AM~5518310
> *I think you are wrong on the first part homie, out of all of the clubs that I know of, maybe 5 are active gang members.  I think it's just to time consuming to gang bang and lowride plus you put your vehicle in jepordy.  And as for the second part, people should leave them bitch as friends at home and not bring them along to fix that problem.
> *


NO..You're wrong homie, just because where you're from is not gang related but in most parts of the states is..it's gang members with a plaque, because i've had to bang back with other clubs with that gang shit and i know first hand about gang-banging, and i left that shit away from Car Club. I've been around for a good minute and i was at the 1997 LA supershow and watched them kill a man (gang related) right in front of me and i got most of the show on tape in the pit watching the hop and the truck dance homie, you can think what you want to think, but i know what's really going down in the street of VEGAS, been doing the damn thang, and it's getting real fucked up out there in these streets...THAT'S REAL TALK!!!...IT'S GOING TO KEEP HAPPENING UNTIL THE HEAD CATS (PREZ) IN THE LOWRIDER GAME STEP UP AND SAY...IT'S TIME TO STOP THIS SHIT......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFE CC_@May 31 2006, 03:29 AM~5524655
> *NO..You're wrong homie, just because where you're from is not gang related but in most parts of the states is..it's gang members with a plaque, because i've had to bang back with other clubs with that gang shit and i know first hand about gang-banging, and i left that shit away from Car Club. I've been around for a good minute and i was at the 1997 LA supershow and watched them kill a man (gang related) right in front of me and i got most of the show on tape in the pit watching the hop and the truck dance homie, you can think what you want to think, but i know what's really going down in the street of VEGAS, been doing the damn thang, and it's getting real fucked up out there in these streets...THAT'S REAL TALK!!!...IT'S GOING TO KEEP HAPPENING UNTIL THE HEAD CATS (PREZ) IN THE LOWRIDER GAME STEP UP AND SAY...IT'S TIME TO STOP THIS SHIT......
> *


Word


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@May 30 2006, 11:22 PM~5524271
> *Any pics of the elco???
> *


Yes I did take pics of the elco, but I dont think its appropriate to post them.


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

Pretty sad, that from now on when a get together or picnic is held, You'll
have to get the police involved, just for security!!! :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

but it willl stop a lot of shit from happen like drug's drinking an driving and teh shooting if the cops are there


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE FAMILIES WHO LOST FAMILY MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND HOPEFULLY ALL WHO ARE HURT GET BETTER FAST


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@May 31 2006, 11:34 AM~5526173
> *MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE FAMILIES WHO LOST FAMILY MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND HOPEFULLY ALL WHO ARE HURT GET BETTER FAST
> *



thank you


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

My heart goes out to all of those who Lowride nowadays man. we go throug so much hit it's rediculas...from stressing out over fixing a damn car ...to the cops..through breakup's with our spouce's and even this type of shit. 

It's so sad, it makes one test his faith and personal beliefes in things. When you throw that plaque in the back and get behind the wheel of you're Impala, say a prayer for yourself and all of us homies before you strt the engine because Lowriding is getting dangerous for real. 

There IS risk involved with lowriding, weather you're a spectator or a rider. I was at the 96 L.A super show when Florence and 18th Street got into it...there was a fuckin riot, even cars got hit with flying trophys. That's why it's in Vegas now. Obviously Vegas is not safe This is nothing new...we all have to increase the peace.

My sympathy's to the victims, 

Crenshaw's Finest


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@May 31 2006, 06:35 AM~5525298
> *Yes I did take pics of the elco, but I dont think its appropriate to post them.
> *


:angel: :angel: :angel: 

i just was told by my pops that my uncal was standing right by Some people that got hit and thank lord he didnt get shot and my prayers go 2 all the familys that are suffering


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

The shit that happened over the weekend would of happened reguardless weather it was lowriders or euros or whatever. It was on some gang bang shit that was gonna happen, that shouldnt of happened regaurdless. It was a block party thats been thrown for years and has always been cool for family and friends. Now to say Las Vegas is a bad place might be true to some, but where isnt. Gun fights, robbery, and shit like that happens all over the world everyday. It was an unfortunite situatuion of what happened. From the ROYALS C.C. our condolences to all the familys that were affected on this situation.......


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

I CAN SAY THIS...I WAS AT THE STREET RACES THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOOT OUT ON THE WEST AND IT'S NEVER REALLY ANY DRAMA OR SHOOT OUTS AT THE RACES ...BECAUSE IT'S ABOUT CARS AND RACING POINT BLANK. I GOT LOW-RIDERS AND EURO'S AND HOOKED UP S U V TRUCKS AND I KNOW ABOUT THE CAR SCENE FROM ALL SIDES OF IT ALL, AND LOWRIDING HAS ALWAY BEEN THE MOST DRAMA FROM FIGHTS TO SHOOT OUT OVER DUMB SHIT, AND MOST CATS THESE DAYS CAN'T TAKE AN ASS KICKING,SO THEY RAT PACK PEOPLE AND THAT'S HOW THE GUNS AND GANGS COME INTO PLAY IN THESE STREETS. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PEOPLE MEET UP LIKE MEN AND GET IT ON AND TAKE THAT WIN OR LOSS, SO PEOPLE CAN STOP GETTING KILLED OVER SOME PUNK SHIT...WITH NO MONEY TO GAIN FOR DOING IT, ATLEAST HAVE A REASON TO KILL...SAME OLD POINTLESS SHIT GOING DOWN, NO RESPECT FOR LIVES


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

RIP Our hearts go out to all the familys of the injured and the ones who dident make it. Hope this will open some eyes and we as people can make a change for the better. Its hoppin cars we shouldent have to die for it. :angel: RIP


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

im very sorry for those who have lost a loved one in this shooting.. for those that we lost this weeknd not only did we lose a women that is mother, a wife a daughter and a friend we also lost a few of our brothers that where also husbands, fathers, sons, friends and these peoples where takin from us for a very stupid reason. which is why everybody should always treasure every moment that all of us spend with our familys and our friends because all of that can be takin away from us in a heartbeat.. my respects and my prayers go out to all of the familys that have lost a love one... RIP... :angel:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

very sad,


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jun 1 2006, 09:57 AM~5532239
> *very sad,
> *


Damb very very sad


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

My Heart Go's Out To Them

And My Anger To The People Resonsible

Why Does Stupid Shit Like This Happen?

You Know This Is Lowriding

Not Gang Banging

When I Go To A Show Or Picnic

My Friends And Family Should Be Safe

Not Strapped

I Know The Barrio's Most Of Us Come From

But Please Leave The Negitive Shit In The Barrio

Lowriding Is Are Peoples Alterinive

Not What Dope Dealers And Gang Bangers Do On There Free Time

I Don't Give A Fuck Whowever That Is Who Did It Should Not Be A Welcome Member Of Our Community

That Just How I Feel


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I couldnt imagine losing my lady in front of me.
sad.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Jun 1 2006, 08:50 AM~5532213
> *im very sorry for those who have lost a loved one in this shooting.. for those that we lost this weeknd not only did we lose a women that is mother, a wife a daughter and a friend we also lost a few of our brothers that where also husbands, fathers, sons, friends and these peoples where takin from us for a very stupid reason. which is why everybody should always treasure every moment that all of us spend with our familys and our friends because all of that can be takin away from us in a heartbeat.. my respects and my prayers go out to all of the familys that have lost a love one... RIP... :angel:
> 
> 
> ...




very sad stay up homie justiecs will be served  i was out in vegas this 
weekend for my birthday with my girl and four kids i heard of this event 
i'm glad i did not take my family out there  


once again stay up big homie :angry:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

very sad  hopefully they catch them fuckers


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

vegas is not that big someone should know who them fucker are :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

That story just brought mega tears on.. Man I'm so very sorry for that man, it has got to be very hard for him and his young son to go thru this. People please what can we do AS a LOWRIDER FAMILY and COMMUNITY to STOP the senceless killing of people. Something has got to change, this is NOT RIGHT and we just can't keep going on and FORGET ABOUT it till the next time. UNITE PEOPLE and lets do something in honor of those that we have loss. 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I couldnt even begin to hold back the tears after reading that article. All of the families and people involved are in my prayers.


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

After reading this article, I cannot hold back the tears......they were right behind my El Camino......no one should have to live through what this man has to now....my heart aches for him and his family.....


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

makes me want to sell my shit, and walk away from it all.......


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

very sad to hear about what happen. my prayers go out two both families


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jun 1 2006, 11:40 AM~5533141
> *makes me want to sell my shit, and walk away from it all.......
> *


STAY UP JOE I UNDERSTAND YOUR CAR SAVED LIVED THATS A GOOD THING 
MAN I TRY TO BE THE TOUGH GUY BUT THAT STORY BROUGHT ME TO TEARS GOOD LUCK TO HOMIE WHO LOST HIS WIFE
RIP


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jun 1 2006, 11:40 AM~5533141
> *makes me want to sell my shit, and walk away from it all.......
> *


I felt like that when I was shot at in my ride,but we can`t let this ruin our lives ,we have to keep doing what we enjoy to make life worth living.My prayers to all the families .


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

THATS 2 BAD MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THEIR FAMALIES LET THEM RIP AND FOR THE INJURED GET WELL SOON :angel:


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

I TRIED TO BE A MAN ABOUT IT AND SOAK IT IN, BUT I JUST GOT MARRIED AND MY WIFE IS INTO CARS AS WELL AND TO THINK ABOUT HOW HE WAS HOLDING HIS WIFE TELLING HER TO HOLD ON MADE ME THINK ABOUT WHAT IF THAT WAS MY WIFE AND IT BROUGHT ME TO TEARS!!! I WAS CONCERNED ABOUT WHAT CAR CLUB I WOULD JOIN AND NOW THAT I'M MARRIED, I WENT TOWARD THE FAMILY ORIENTED CAR CLUB AND NOT TRY GET INTO THIS NON-SENSE HOPPING!! WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK THAT YOU HAVE HAVE A CAR THAT DOING HIGH 60 OR ABOVE TO BE A TRUE LOWRIDER!!!I KNOW THAT THIS WASN'T THE CASE IN THIS INCIDENT AND I KNOW THAT THIS IS OFF THE TOPIC BUT MOST ARGUMENTS,FIGHTS STEM FROM WHO CAN HOP HIGHER THAN WHO AND PEOPLE CAN'T CONTROL THEIR TEMPER!!! LET'S BRING THINGS BACK TO REALITY!!! I KNOW IT GONNA BE SAID MANY TIMES ON HERE, BUT ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS!!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

man i cant beleive he could do that article...........this had my face full of tears.........it was my best friends family.........these kids was quick to pull a gun........that was a coward move........even to come back after they was told to leave.......trying to take out anger with a weapon........is a bitch move............and innocent people getting hit is a weak move on there part.............much love goes out to the people affected by this....and homey with the elcomino...........your car was a hero homey if it wasnt for that car more people would have been bullet bound from the sounds of it...........rip to the people killed by this bullshit....................


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn... sad to hear, extremely hard to read... shit you just dont want to think about. like a flash so much shit runs thru my mind but dont know what to say. RIP to the fallen :angel:

i liked what homie said in an earlier post about lowriding being like a peace treaty. while you riding the only thing that matters is lowriding. and all the street shit seprate for those doing the street shit. wish there was an overall rule in place everywhere so lowriding can be safe and a way out for those looking for one. 

any ways my heart goes out to all that had to be there to witness the incident.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

My prayers go out to the families affected by this. This is something that I can’t even begin to comprehend. I do not know if I would ever recover from loosing my wife in this manner. Just to think about it brings me to anger. I have never been one to think that violence requires more violence, but I cannot think of anything else if I placed myself in that situation. Would I be able to be a father to my children, or would I go on killing spree. Only god would know.

I really feel for those who lost loved ones. You go out and try to have a good time with your family and then they are taken from you. I don’t even know how we as a society just continue to live and do nothing about it. People speak of unity and then no unity is shown! I hear people talk about the police and I wonder why we can’t as a society police ourselves. I don’t really know what else to say. 

May god help those affected and may his wrath fall upon those that brought this pain down on the innocent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 1 2006, 03:00 PM~5533971
> *damn... sad to hear, extremely hard to read... shit you just dont want to think about. like a flash so much shit runs thru my mind but dont know what to say. RIP to the fallen :angel:
> 
> i liked what homie said in an earlier post about lowriding being like a peace treaty. while you riding the only thing that matters is lowriding. and all the street shit seprate for those doing the street shit. wish there was an overall rule in place everywhere so lowriding can be safe and a way out for those looking for one.
> ...



Damn, that was a pretty good statement :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

OUR HEARTS GO OUT TO ALL !!!! R.I.P. :angel PLEASE LET US KNOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING WE CAN DO.. DESIRABLE ONES CC


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

this is the first part of the story of wat happend this past weeknd


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Jun 1 2006, 06:11 PM~5535302
> *this is the first part of the story of wat happend this past weeknd
> 
> 
> ...


can you post it in something other than photobucket. i cant see any of these  

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f284/gameover26z
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f284/gameover26z
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f284/gameover26z
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f284/gameover26z


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

heres the link if anyone cant read the post..

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/200...ws/7693513.html


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

It sucks that it takes this kind of event for us to realize that we need to come together to stop these shootouts. People take things way to far. Myself being young and in the hopping scene makes me wonder if I beat a guy at hopping is he going to do something crazy cuz i beat him? I should not have to feel like that. Thats why when our TEAM hops we always like to shake the other competitors hands to show them love and no hard feeling wether we win or lose. Im in this for the fun and the love of the sport. I would like send my prayers to the families that have been effected by this. RIP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THOSE COWARDS WILL CRY WHEN THEIR DAY IN COURT COMES TRUST THAT.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> It sucks that it takes this kind of event for us to realize that we need to come together to stop these shootouts. People take things way to far. *Myself being young and in the hopping scene makes me wonder if I beat a guy at hopping is he going to do something crazy cuz i beat him? I should not have to feel like that. * Thats why when our TEAM hops we always like to shake the other competitors hands to show them love and no hard feeling wether we win or lose. Im in this for the fun and the love of the sport. I would like send my prayers to the families that have been effected by this. RIP
> [/quot
> 
> :twak: HEY HOMIE THIS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH HOPPING :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Just so everyone is on the same page guys; This had _nothing_ to do with lowriding either.....other than the fact riders were there. People were there to eat, hang out and see the cars , but _no one_ that was doing the shooting was in a club or had a ride to show there. Once again, I know it's hard to believe, we all feel the same concerns, but Vegas riders were _not_ doing any shooting of any sort to anyone, the only thing they were, was victims. We're not perfect, we've had our differences, but we (in the clubs)all have pretty much known each other for a while, and know better.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ITS ALL JUST SENSLESS BULLSHIT!!!
RIP, and my prayers and condolences to the families.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

The sad thing is that people relate this senseless act of violence to LOWRIDING. It was a tragedy that happens all too often. PUNKS who are asked to leave turn into cowards. The irony is.. what the hosts were trying to avoid, provoked these cowards to come back. We will never understand why these things happen and never will. Giving up LOWRIDING or moving away solve nothing....we need to educate our children that violence solves nothing. Even if we save one life by instilling this in our children, it will be worth it. I find myself angered by situations that warrant violence, but realize there is always a better way to deal with the situation. Violence solves nothing. 

I know these words cannot console those who lost thier loved ones in this cowardly act. I can say with all sincerity, my heart goes to those grieving thier loss.

Abel


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Couldnt say it any better than Able.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 1 2006, 11:52 PM~5536911
> *The sad thing is that people relate this senseless act of violence to LOWRIDING. It was a tragedy that happens all too often. PUNKS who are asked to leave turn into cowards. The irony is.. what the hosts were trying to avoid, provoked these cowards to come back. We will never understand why these things happen and never will. Giving up LOWRIDING or moving away solve nothing....we need to educate our children that violence solves nothing. Even if we save one life by instilling this in our children, it will be worth it. I find myself angered by situations that warrant violence, but realize there is always a better way to deal with the situation. Violence solves nothing.
> 
> I know these words cannot console those who lost thier loved ones in this cowardly act. I can say with all sincerity, my heart goes to those grieving thier loss.
> ...


WELL SAID!!!! WE NEED TO BE EXAMPLES FOR THE YOUNGSTERS INTHE FOREFRONT.... NOT HIDING IN SHADOWS OR SELLING OUR RIDES AND WALKING AWAY!!!! THIS A LIFESTYLE MOST OF US GREW UP IN !! WITH OUR FATHERS AND FAMILYS...WHICH IS WHY MOST OF US ARE WHO WE ARE..HARD WORKING...FAMILY MEN..WITH STRONG FAMILYS...BEING POSITIVE EXAMPLES TO OUR YOUTH...ITS NOT EASY TO PUT ANY EXTRA MONEY WE CAN PINCH AND SAVE INTO OUR RIDES,AND BE LOOKED UPON AS LOWRIDERS WITH THE NEGATIVITY OF THE HOOD VIOLENCE THAT IS CONBINED WITH THE RIDERS....LOW RIDING CAME FROM THE GETTO AND IM SORRY TO SAY SO DOES MOST VIOLENCE...IM NOT SAYING AT ALL THIS IS WHY THIS HAS HAPPEND..IT IS VERY SAD AND UNCALLED FOR... BUT WE MUST STAY STRONG AND POSITVIE,STAY UNITED AS CLUBS AND COMMUNITYS...... PLEASE STAND UP AND BE AN EXAMPLE, NOT A SHADOW.......US OUR FEARS AS REASON TO STAND UP AND CHANGE THINGS FOR OUR CHILDREN, NOT A WEAPON AGAINST OUR SELVES!!!! R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Jun 2 2006, 01:11 AM~5535302
> *this is the first part of the story of wat happend this past weeknd
> 
> 
> ...


That realy is sad to read i can't beleave these kids did this,for what i just can't even understand this kinda shit.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> > It sucks that it takes this kind of event for us to realize that we need to come together to stop these shootouts. People take things way to far. *Myself being young and in the hopping scene makes me wonder if I beat a guy at hopping is he going to do something crazy cuz i beat him? I should not have to feel like that. * Thats why when our TEAM hops we always like to shake the other competitors hands to show them love and no hard feeling wether we win or lose. Im in this for the fun and the love of the sport. I would like send my prayers to the families that have been effected by this. RIP
> > [/quot
> >
> > :twak: HEY HOMIE THIS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH HOPPING :twak: :twak: :twak:
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Adolph Robles spoke very well, he defended lowriding and probably being a lot tougher than any punk gangbanger (given his past), put those bitches in their place. Hopefully justice will be served.


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

One of the survivors of the shootings, 16-year-old Brittany Holloway, was recovering at University Medical Center on Tuesday after undergoing surgery to remove fragments of the bullet that struck her left leg as she and her family fled the gunfire.

"It's throbbing like I got hit with a hammer," Holloway said Tuesday afternoon from her hospital room.

Just before the chaotic scene unfolded, the Cheyenne High School sophomore was with her family watching low-rider cars with hydraulic shocks bouncing on the street.

"I didn't hear anyone fighting. They just started shooting," she said. "My mom tells me to run. Everybody's going in different directions, then I fell on top of a parked car.

"My sister's like, 'Somebody's bleeding!' I looked down at my leg, and blood was everywhere."

Holloway tried to get up and run but found her left leg was useless. She fruitlessly tried to hop away on her good leg before a good Samaritan scooped her up and carried her around a corner.

"I was afraid I was going to die," she said. "The hole in my leg, blood was coming out of it like a water faucet. Some lady took her belt off real quick, and my stepdad wrapped it around my leg. I kept blinking, and everything was blurry."

......................................................................................................


The good Samaritan that the were talking about in this article was T.J. from "THE AVE" he was the one that picked her up....GOOD GOIN' HOMIE!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Even though I didn't know any of the shooting victims; my prayers and condolences goes out to the families. A very sad day in Lowriding history. Even though we may know it had nothing to do with Lowriders in general; they are going to make it seems like it was involved. Just keep ya head up, stay strong......and keep the Lowrider moement alive. RIP


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jun 2 2006, 05:04 PM~5540610
> *Even though I didn't know any of the shooting victims; my prayers and condolences goes out to the families. A very sad day in Lowriding history. Even though we may know it had nothing to do with Lowriders in general; they are going to make it seems like it was involved. Just keep ya head up, stay strong......and keep the Lowrider moement alive. RIP
> *


So, aren't you just adding to it by saying Lowrider History...?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 2 2006, 08:48 AM~5538162
> *Yea i know it had nothing to do with hopping.  All i was saying that when there is a hop there is alot of drama and people getting all crazy and act stupid. Especially if they lose.
> *


he makes a good point


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

lowriders there ...no lowriders there ... to me it doesnt matter. Someone lost a loved one. Over nothing!! We have soldiers that die everyday over here trying to restore order in this country, I do not understand how some fools think its ok to kill someone over a fucking STREET!! :angry: 



Damn we need to do something to make our lifes better!!


----------



## Kandy1966 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 2 2006, 07:20 PM~5541116
> *lowriders there ...no lowriders there ... to me it doesnt matter. Someone lost a loved one. Over nothing!!  We have soldiers that die everyday over here trying to restore order in this country, I do not understand how some fools think its ok to kill someone over a fucking STREET!!  :angry:
> Damn we need to do something to make our lifes better!!
> *


u got thatb right a fucking street that these spooks probrably only pay rent on can't afford to buy a home but will buy a gun go figure


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

Rest In Peace to all the fallen
from the UCE FAMILY!!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:tears: :angel:


----------



## paul estra (May 10, 2006)

[/B]

YOU KNOW I LIKE TO GO TO SHOWS WITH MY GIRL BUT THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON AND THAT SCARES MY GIRL SO WE JUST HANG BACK FROM THE HOOPING BECAUSE THATS WHEN SHIT GOS DOWN BECAUSE THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE AROUND EACH OTHER. SO AFTER THIS FUCKED UP SHIT I DONT KNOW IF I WILL EVER GO AGAIN I WISH THIS PENDEJOS WOULD HAVE THOUGHT TWICE BEFORE DOING IT. THATS WHATS WRONG WITH LA RAZA. 

LOWRIDERS PLEASE PUT THE GRILLS UP IN THE AIR AND DONT LET THIS FUCK IT UP FOR US. 

PEACE PELON!


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jun 2 2006, 06:07 PM~5540634
> *So, aren't you just adding to it by saying Lowrider History...?
> *


no jackass


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by paul estra_@Jun 2 2006, 08:23 PM~5542336
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW I LIKE TO GO TO SHOWS WITH MY GIRL BUT THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON AND THAT SCARES MY GIRL SO WE JUST HANG BACK FROM THE HOOPING BECAUSE THATS WHEN SHIT GOS DOWN BECAUSE THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE AROUND EACH OTHER. SO AFTER THIS FUCKED UP SHIT I DONT KNOW IF I WILL EVER GO AGAIN I WISH THIS PENDEJOS WOULD HAVE THOUGHT TWICE BEFORE DOING IT. THATS WHATS WRONG WITH LA RAZA.
> ...



I agree


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jun 2 2006, 08:30 PM~5542362
> *no jackass
> *



He just asked a question homie :uh: No need to start calling people names, not on this thread :angry: When are we going to raise above the childish name calling and act like men. There are folks that visit this site that lost a loved one in this trajic incident. Let these folks grieve in peace


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 2 2006, 11:02 PM~5542780
> *He just asked a question homie  :uh:  No need to start calling people names, not on this thread  :angry:  When are we going to raise above the childish name calling and act like men. There are folks that visit this site that lost a loved one in this trajic incident. Let these folks grieve in peace
> *


AMEN.... WE ARE ALL BROTHERS IN LOWRIDING !!!! SHOW SOME LOVE....


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 2 2006, 10:02 PM~5542780
> *He just asked a question homie  :uh:  No need to start calling people names, not on this thread  :angry:  When are we going to raise above the childish name calling and act like men. There are folks that visit this site that lost a loved one in this trajic incident. Let these folks grieve in peace
> *


Big ups 2 this player cause he's right
:thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

we as huge lowrider fanantics should unite to finish all this beef & stuff off the car shows scenes and meetings... this shit sucks


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ADOLPH ROBLES AND THE ELEGANZIA CC FOR INVITING ALL THE LOCAL CAR CLUBS TO LAY TINA TO REST TODAY AS FAMILY AND FRIENDS.IM SURE SHE WAS PROUD.MUCH LOVE TO ALL THOSE THAT ATTENDED THIS SAD DAY. RIP TINA :angel:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

dayamzz.. wot a shame, so sad..

Maybe it'd be harder for the average criminal if hand guns weren't allowed in public???


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Jun 4 2006, 04:31 AM~5548263
> *dayamzz.. wot a shame, so sad..
> 
> Maybe it'd be harder for the average criminal if hand guns weren't allowed in public???
> *


YOU ARE SO WRONG BECAUSE THAT MEANS YOU WILL HAVE PEOPLE WALKING AROUND WITH AK's AND AR-15's AND PISTOL GRIP PUMPS AND THEN THINK ABOUT HOW BAD OF A TURN OUT THAT WOULD BE...THINK ABOUT IT, THAT'S NOT HOW YOU FIX THE PROBLEM...IT TAKES THE OLDER CATS TO SAY NO...I'VE BEEN IN THE GAME A LONG TIME IN VEGAS AND I KNOW ALL ABOUT THE CAR CLUB DRAMA. IT'S A VERY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED AND WE CAN POINT FINGERS AND GIVE BLAME TO WHO EVER, BUT IT'S TIME FOR THIS SHIT TO STOP...POINT BLANK, I SEE WHAT GOES ON IN THESE STREETS AND IT AINT PRETTY HOW EVERYBODY WANTS TO GRAB A GUN FOR A FIST FIGHT. THE LOWRIDING GAME HAS ALWAYS HAD THE MOST DRAMA OUT OF ALL THE CAR SCENES...AND I KNOW EVERYBODY HAS DRAMA...SURE YOU'RE RIGHT :uh: 

MY HEART GOES OUT TO ALL THE LOST LOVE ONE'S THAT DAY..."R.I.P"


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

I just want to say, my condolences to all the families who are laying to rest the loved ones lost....my heart and my prayers go out to all of you.....also, I would like to say, "Thank you to all who have called and written to me, your support means a lot to me. My first thoughts after this senseless act were to get rid of my rides and hang it up, but I see now that had I not been there, maybe more people would have gotten hit if not for my El Camino being there. Just thinking that by being there and having my car there, may have saved some lives, makes me feel a bit of relief.....all of you are right, I can't let this cowardly act take away a part of me or my family. It has been a part of us for too long to let it just end.....So again, to all of my "lowrider" and "lay-it-low" family, "Thank you!!!"


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

I would also like to take a moment to say, "Thank you and God Bless" to Tasha and Ms. May for their hospitality while I was waiting around for 10 hours to get my Elco back from the crime scene. I would also like to say, "Thank you" to the pastor that was there and talked to me throughout the night.....and also, to the Royals C.C. for their hospitality to my family and friends during this time....and finally, to the "StreetLife" family, I love you all, and I appreciate all that you've done for me and my family....


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jun 4 2006, 08:59 PM~5552194
> *I would also like to take a moment to say, "Thank you and God Bless" to Tasha and Ms. May for their hospitality while I was waiting around for 10 hours to get my Elco back from the crime scene.  I would also like to say, "Thank you" to the pastor that was there and talked to me throughout the night.....and also, to the Royals C.C. for their hospitality to my family and friends during this time....and finally, to the "StreetLife" family, I love you all, and I appreciate all that you've done for me and my family....
> *


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:GOOD TO SEE RIDERS ACT LIKE MEN AND TREAT EACH OTHER LIKE FAMILY...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2006, 12:19 AM~5512483
> *They should move the Super Show back to LA.
> *


Isn't that why they moved the Super Show to Vegas, because of violence at the Super Show in LA. There hasn't been shootings or crazy gang fights at Cashman Field here in Vegas. I know two years ago there was a shooting after the Super Show, but again, it was the neighborhood!!! Stay away from the West Side!! Jessica BMH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jun 4 2006, 10:50 PM~5552153
> *I just want to say, my condolences to all the families who are laying to rest the loved ones lost....my heart and my prayers go out to all of you.....also, I would like to say, "Thank you to all who have called and written to me, your support means a lot to me.  My first thoughts after this senseless act were to get rid of my rides and hang it up, but I see now that had I not been there, maybe more people would have gotten hit if not for my El Camino being there.  Just thinking that by being there and having my car there, may have saved some lives, makes me feel a bit of relief.....all of you are right, I can't let this cowardly act take away a part of me or my family.  It has been a part of us for too long to let it just end.....So again, to all of my "lowrider" and "lay-it-low" family, "Thank you!!!"
> *



Just so you know, you just took my breath away with what you have said, I know Ron was right there, you are so right, Ron has been so upset because it is because of him that you were all there, but now I know there was a reason!! And I thank you from the bottom of my heart!! GOD BLESS, all involved especially the ones that are morning their loved ones!! Our hearts at Black Magic go out to you all!!


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Jun 4 2006, 09:59 PM~5552194
> *I would also like to take a moment to say, "Thank you and God Bless" to Tasha and Ms. May for their hospitality while I was waiting around for 10 hours to get my Elco back from the crime scene.  I would also like to say, "Thank you" to the pastor that was there and talked to me throughout the night.....and also, to the Royals C.C. for their hospitality to my family and friends during this time....and finally, to the "StreetLife" family, I love you all, and I appreciate all that you've done for me and my family....
> *


i think one of the hardest parts of it for me was not only were we out of town ,but WE all had our kids out there and they seen everything :tears: if your car wasn't right there alot more people would not have made it out of there including myself. my family and i sends our condolences to all who lost a loved one :angel: i also would like to thank black magic for everything they helped us with :thumbsup:glad all of the STREETLIFE family made it back (BILL)


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

I'm wrong for suggesting taking the guns away?? how so?
Let me re-phrase, perhaps all of the guns? Not just hand guns, u take away the weapons for people to kill each other, they'll have to use knives or something. Harder to kill a heap of people from across the street if they dont have any guns.


----------

